
Latest data shows steep rises in CO2 for seventh year - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/04/latest-data-shows-steep-rises-in-co2-for-seventh-year
======
LinuxBender
It may be worth correlating CO2 levels to the Milankovitch cycles relative to
our current orbit. NASA track this, though I don't have a graph link handy.
Depending on our current phase, the oceans may be about to release a lot of
CO2.

~~~
ljf
Cheers for sending me down this reading rabbit hope, very interesting
[https://skepticalscience.com/co2-lags-temperature-
intermedia...](https://skepticalscience.com/co2-lags-temperature-
intermediate.htm)

------
tim333
Looking at that CO2 graph the attempts to stop it rising and limit climate
change are not working very well so far.

